# About.com- Free Talk on Bowel Leakage (Incontinence)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you suffer from incontinence and have no plans for Tuesday evening, you might be interested in this month's free online educational session sponsored by the UNC Center for Functional...View the full article


----------

